# Vikes win , Pukers Puke!!!!!!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just had to start a thread for MOB, Taddy, and Remi!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cannot wait to hear the excuses boys. I will gloat while I can before the Williams wall gets suspended!!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

:jammin: :toofunny: :strapped: :rock: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Awesome Sunday of football.Another must win situation next week against Detroit.Tie-breakers in jeapordy with a loss.

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The queens in first place by themselves? Did Hell freeze over or what?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

one of the highlights of the game was seeing one of my daughters on the t.v. after the 99yd touchdown pass.. they just don't show the cheerleaders enough eh? I'm not so much a football fan, but that was a great game to watch. Everything seemed to come together for the vikes.. hope it continues the rest of the season.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The vikes need to win out to make sure they get into the play offs.

It was a good game. You will have a decision on the williams by tommorrow. Even if they get suspended they will get it to be enforced next year since there is only 4 games left and they are in the play off hunt.

The GB game was a good game. Took Rogers awhile to get going but a good game all around. Too bad he made one mistake and that was at the end when they needed to score a TD.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> uke: uke: uke:


You saying you still love the Pukers Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > uke: uke: uke:
> ...


If you see 1 Puker.......you've seen them all. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > uke: uke: uke:
> ...


I'll always love the Pack...just frustrating. I can honestly say I don't take the losses like I used to. I would get so pizzed when they lost. I guess it's all about perspective for the past few years...kids have that effect. Now they lose and it's like big deal. Although, I still can't stand to watch this....

Grant was SOOO wide open....

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/brett ... 1918325824


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I haven't been on the site much lately......due to being a parent now. But OF COURSE one of the first things I read is some crap like this. The pack are so frustrating this year. They can look great or horrible. Our punt/kick coverage is absolutely the worst in the league........

This sunday was terrible, the Pack and the Jets lost (yes I am know a quasi-Jets fan now!).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I haven't been on the site much lately......due to being a parent now. But OF COURSE one of the first things I read is some crap like this. The pack are so frustrating this year. They can look great or horrible. Our punt/kick coverage is absolutely the worst in the league........
> 
> This sunday was terrible, the Pack and the Jets lost (yes I am know a quasi-Jets fan now!).


Now some of you Puke fans know how we have felt the past couple years.Frustrated...... 

I think I heard Michaels say that statistically the Vikes have the worst special teams in the NFL.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I actually like the Packers return game, it is their coverage that sux!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I actually like the Packers return game, it is their coverage that sux!


They cut the punter at least...what a joke!


----------



## triggerhapp3y (Nov 28, 2008)

Rogers is good but he is WAY TOO COCKY! Pukers stink anyhow. "gunattic" can I get your daughters number? Which cheerleader is she. Naw I'm just messing. Is your daughter really a vikes cheerleader? that's pretty sweet.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think he has 2 daughters that are cheerleaders.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Vikes will only go as far as Adrian Peterson can carry them, Old Gus cant do it by himself, and if they do enforce the suspensions the purple pride can kiss their a$$ goodbye as if they do make it to the playoffs its gonna be a stomping for them, But if AP stays healthy look out, its scary what that guy can do


----------

